# Pompano Joes plenty of pompano



## Destinfishin (Jul 10, 2009)

Hit he beach at 6:15 set spike set rod turned around and fish was on the line great day
Total 5 pomps 12" to 15"
Finally some fleas on the beach not a lot but they are their
Best of all the guy next to me with a small 7' rod jigging gets a 19 1/2" pomp after a good fight was he ever happy
Going back in the morning before work


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The bite has been phenomenal at first or last light.


----------



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

How far off the beach in yards were they hitting?


----------



## Destinfishin (Jul 10, 2009)

Some are close 40 yds most 60 to 70
the guy with the 19 1/2" was right in the firf 20 yds


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Destin Fishing*

Get there early with fresh bait(either shrimp or fleas) and look for clear outgoing water.

You can catch all the fish that you want with short rods. Fish right in the wash and keep trying different distances.

I do alot of fishing with small Pompano jigs, but do like the bait. C2


----------



## Muskogeee (Apr 19, 2010)

Are they really in that close? I've always been wading out waist deep and casting as far as I can with an 8' rod. Trying to get out past where the waves break. Where exactly is the best place to be casting? I'm completely new to surf fishing 

Am I missing out on a lot of pomps cuz of that? 

I fish New Smyrna Beach btw


----------

